# Disk Doesn't show up in Finder?



## chilkotardis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wierd thing's happening.
So an external disk i have has stop appearing in Finder, HOWEVER:
I can see it via the ls command in terminal.
It appears in disk utility.
IF i pull it out, OS X gives the improper device removal error.
Help?
Thank you.
chilkotardis
UPDATE:
IF show hidden files is on, i can see the disk.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm on Tiger so I can't advise whether or not this is good for Leopard too ...

If you go to:

_Finder ~> Preferences​_
Do you have these options ticked?












If so, does your Ext HD show up in the Finder's Sidebar?


----------



## chilkotardis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, all those are checked, and as i said, if i enter this command:
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles TRUE
into terminal, then relaunch the finder, the disk appears.
-chilko


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

I see in your specs you have both Tiger and Leopard, is this issue specific to one of those OS's? I know this isn't much but does a Permissions Repair + reboot achieve a result?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Try making a temporary user account, login in on that account and then attach the device.

Does it still not appear in finder?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

chilkotardis said:


> Wierd thing's happening.
> So an external disk i have has stop appearing in Finder, HOWEVER:
> I can see it via the ls command in terminal.
> It appears in disk utility.
> ...


I've edited the title of your thread. Please be mindful of your language in the future.


----------

